# Win 10 Restore Error?



## Roymg (Jul 13, 2009)

h8-1360t
Intel(R) Core (TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz 
10.0 GB
64-bit operating system, x64-based processor
Windows 10 Pro 21H2 19044.1706

I lost all of my Pin Apps, why I don’t know and I was unable to Pin any Apps. There was no upgrade being loaded and no evidence of a virus. So I decided to do a restore to any early time and I did. It took several hours to redo it’s thing plus reconstruct the registry. All was a success, it said, when it finished but I noticed this message. I did fail to turn off Norton before the recovery. However, all is fine with my PC and it runs better, with all my original Pins in place, than ever but what’s with this message and what can it affect? It may just be a fluke? I don’t plan another recovery as It takes too long and I view this one as a success.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Probably because of Norton in my opinion I would get rid of norton as it can cause more issue. Built in security that come with windows is better in my opinion.


----------



## Roymg (Jul 13, 2009)

oscer1 said:


> Probably because of Norton in my opinion I would get rid of norton as it can cause more issue. Built in security that come with windows is better in my opinion.


Yes, on my other two PC's I use Win Defender and plan to leave Norton on this one at the end of this year. Thanks,


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

If you're going to uninstall Norton, do not use the on-board uninstaller that comes with the program, as that leaves lots of orphans behind, which generally cause problems with getting Windows Security to enable.

Instead use the tool created by Norton themselves ... Download and run the Norton Remove and Reinstall tool for Windows ... and follow the instructions to "only remove your Norton device security product ".

Alternately, uninstall it using the free version of Revo Uninstaller ... Revo Uninstaller Free ... I generally recommend the portable version as you don't have to install it.



> Revo Uninstaller acts as both a replacement and a supplement to the built-in functionality in Windows by first running the built-in uninstaller for the program, *and then scanning for leftover data afterwards*, making it your best choice when it comes to completely remove stubborn programs, temporary files, and other unnecessary program data that is left behind after the standard uninstall process.


----------



## Roymg (Jul 13, 2009)

Gary R said:


> If you're going to uninstall Norton, do not use the on-board uninstaller that comes with the program, as that leaves lots of orphans behind, which generally cause problems with getting Windows Security to enable.
> 
> Instead use the tool created by Norton themselves ... Download and run the Norton Remove and Reinstall tool for Windows ... and follow the instructions to "only remove your Norton device security product ".
> 
> Alternately, uninstall it using the free version of Revo Uninstaller ... Revo Uninstaller Free ... I generally recommend the portable version as you don't have to install it.


*Thanks Gary, understand.*


----------



## sammyadam (7 mo ago)

Gary R said:


> If you're going to uninstall Norton, do not use the on-board uninstaller that comes with the program, as that leaves lots of orphans behind, which generally cause problems with getting Windows Security to enable.
> 
> Instead use the tool created by Norton themselves ... Download and run the Norton Remove and Reinstall tool for Windows ... and follow the instructions to "only remove your Norton device security product ".
> 
> Alternately, uninstall it using the free version of Revo Uninstaller ... Revo Uninstaller Free ... I generally recommend the portable version as you don't have to install it.


Thank you gary for sharing this amazing info i also had a similar issue with windows 10 which is solved after doing this which you have share here.


----------

